# Berlin + Tesla - Lincoln Park Chicago [pic heavy]



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chiberia is out of its freeze. It was a heat wave today with temperatures in the 30's and barely any windchill.

We enjoyed our day at Lincoln Park after being stuck inside ALL week!

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

I love her strong facial features :wub:
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

"What is big brother doing?"
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

OH MY GOD, I just love my handsome guy :wub:
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

AND MY CUTE LITTLE DUO (learning to pose!) :wub:
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Stalking big brother...
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

"....so I can steal his frisbee!!"
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Little puppy in a BIG ol city
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

4 month old stack (cut us slack! It was on an icy bench in a new area...)
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pictures from a few days ago....
1/2/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/2/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/4/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/4/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

1/4/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome pics! Your pups outshine the cityscape! Really nice!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous pair!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Also here's a video of tesla obedience..

http://youtu.be/rQzv29B-Tc8


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely stunning dogs! Love when you post pictures!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Tesla looks intense, every pic the eyes are locked on something.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She is so stinkin cute!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

OMG.....I just love all the pics.

Your new pup is so beautiful...love the dark sable!!!!

yes, it's not to bad outside....for now. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Love the video too!!!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Great looking dogs, and awesome pics


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous pups and pictures.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you all. 

One more of Berlin that I really love, but forgot to post!

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my; he is just gorgeous!!!!!!!! im in love  now she looks like trouble to me, she will certainly keep you on your toes, lol


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Stunning dogs, especially against the wintery backdrop. Berlin has such a handsome head! Your little one is just brimming w/ intelligence & mischief... very expressive eyes.

Thanks for sharing. Loved the short video of Telsa, fantastic start on the Ob! Any plans for the little one in sports? 

Regards,
R.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> oh my; he is just gorgeous!!!!!!!! im in love  now she looks like trouble to me, she will certainly keep you on your toes, lol


Thank you!  She IS trouble, LOL...and definitely keeps me on my toes! 24/7!



The Stig said:


> Stunning dogs, especially against the wintery backdrop. Berlin has such a handsome head! Your little one is just brimming w/ intelligence & mischief... very expressive eyes.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Loved the short video of Telsa, fantastic start on the Ob! Any plans for the little one in sports?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!  You explained Tesla to a T, lol. Very intelligent and very, very mischievous... 

We plan to do IPO with her (her foundation so far is mostly geared toward IPO), and if not that, tracking, and competitive obedience at least. I also plan to show her next fall, and do the same 'fun' sports I do with Berlin, dock diving, agility, etc. I'll definitely be busy with these two!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome pictures , as usual! I love the picture where Telsa looks like she's getting a piggy back ride from Berlin, lol! 
Did you take those pictures at the park on Fullerton?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Awesome pictures , as usual! I love the picture where Telsa looks like she's getting a piggy back ride from Berlin, lol!
> Did you take those pictures at the park on Fullerton?


Thanks Tory.  The park we go to is just South of the Lincoln Park zoo. We get off at North Ave. and its right there basically! They have an awesome little nature deck/observatory there and it reminds me SOOOO much of the suburbs...so I love it. I kinda have part of it in this picture.. 

1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

The boardwalk goes around the whole little pond, and you kinda forget you're in the city. Its peaceful.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwww so cute. Look at way she's looking at him.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> *Chiberia* is out of its freeze. It was a heat wave today with temperatures in the 30's and barely any windchill.
> 
> We enjoyed our day at Lincoln Park after being stuck inside ALL week!



Haha Chiberia! I love it! I am in northwest suburbs and feel your pain!

Beautiful dogs! I was going to ask if you got the puppy from a local breeder but then saw the Huerta Hof signature. If I ever get another puppy I hope to get a sable LH from them. 

I feel dumb for asking this since I have lived all my life in IL but is Lincoln Park specifically a dog park?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great Pictures!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

They are soooo beautiful! I was enjoying their pictures on Flickr... and I'm in love in little Tesla :wub: nice work with her :thumbup:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you guys.  

BlackKali, I am always enjoying your amazing photos on Flickr! 



KathrynApril said:


> Haha Chiberia! I love it! I am in northwest suburbs and feel your pain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are you at? I just recently moved to the city from the northern suburbs (gurnee/mchenry area). Lincoln Park is actually a neighborhood north of downtown, there's a lot of parks.... But nope not specifically a dog park! I don't do dog parks... Shockingly the city is pretty nice for dog owners, a lot of people have their dogs off leash at regular parks/along the lakefront and usually everyone's dogs are well trained and stay with their owners. And yep, Tesla is from Huerta Hof, though I wasn't intentionally wanting another LC! Just happened to work out that way... Lol


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> BlackKali, I am always enjoying your amazing photos on Flickr!
> 
> ...


I'm in the McHenry Area.  I'm planning on getting a pass possibly for the lake county dog parks as my guy LOVES the water and a few of those parks have ponds and such. We're to the point we go to the dog parks for mostly just off leash training and so he can really run around with his jolly ball.

He does amazingly well off leash at the dog park, but I don't think I am 100% confident on his off leash skills at new areas yet. Guess I will see how he does at some of the bigger parks.

Any particular parks along the lakefront? And do peoples dogs go in the water though?


----------

